# The eccentrics scrapyard..norfolk.



## Mikeymutt (Jan 15, 2015)

this scrapyard was a well known place in norfolk.with hundreds of people going here for parts over the years.the owner was known as aa real eccentric,but a very popular guy,with a close in the village named after him..he had cars dotted everywhere in woodland.he had some real old classics hid up which he would not part with for love or money.the rumour was he dealt always in cash and had it hid up all over the place in bundles..the scrapyard shut down,and most of the stuff was just left there.but with it becoming an eyesore the family had to clear it out several years ago.they said they were working for several weeks,twelve hours a day,seven days a week clearing out stuff.there was still loads left on my visits.but on my third visit i was shocked how little was left as it seems they are clearing up again.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 15, 2015)

I often fancied a look around here, something very beautiful about it all


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 15, 2015)

mockingbird said:


> I often fancied a look around here, something very beautiful about it all



It was a fantastic place to mooch.but sadly nearly all gone now.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 15, 2015)

Cracking collection of some classics.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 15, 2015)

Looks amazing, u should post on un loved classics!


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 15, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> It was a fantastic place to mooch.but sadly nearly all gone now.



I heard most all gone now  sucks i never shifted my backside into gera, did you check out the little slaughterhouse?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 15, 2015)

mockingbird said:


> I heard most all gone now  sucks i never shifted my backside into gera, did you check out the little slaughterhouse?



There are still bits and bobs about..but not a lot..I went in all the buildings but did not realise it was a slaughter house


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 15, 2015)

Lovely stuff, thanks for posting this.


----------



## Potter (Jan 16, 2015)

I hope some of this can be saved.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 16, 2015)

Fantastic report! Thanks for sharing


----------



## tad102 (Jan 16, 2015)

great pics, love some on them


----------



## stu8fish (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice site, shame its mostly gone now. Good report.


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 17, 2015)

*Big fat yes to this!! *


----------



## egodge (Jan 17, 2015)

Very interesting site! I really love your pics - particularly the one of the bus (or campervan?) covered in undergrowth with a tree growing in front! Thanks for sharing - looks an exciting site to explore and a bit different - sorry to hear that its being cleared up.


----------



## ginger5092 (Jan 17, 2015)

Brilliant, thank you


----------



## smiler (Jan 17, 2015)

Most enjoyable, Many Thanks


----------



## Old No.13 (Jan 17, 2015)

Brilliant, perfect dereliction. Don't s'pose the bus from the Italian Job still has the gold in the back??


----------



## SxRetired (Jan 17, 2015)

A really nice set of images. The photography is very artistic, there are some great images, I liked the 'wheels' transformed to monochrome.

I think this would be a great place to do a photo shoot with a model.

Your efforts have inspired me to get out a search for locations.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 18, 2015)

WOW. Somewhere id like to photograph this. thanks for sharing


----------



## urban-dorset (Jan 18, 2015)

This is certainly a beautiful place. Thanks.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Jan 22, 2015)

Really cool mate, nice to see something a bit different too.


----------

